# Look HSC5 in 45mm rake?



## tv_vt (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey Chas (or anyone else),

Does Look make the HSC5 fork in a 45mm rake? I really wouldn't mind slowing down the steering on my 59cm 481sl. It's a great bike, but boy is the steering quick. 

I know Reynolds makes an integrated Ouzo Pro in 45mm rake, but that would look extremely stupid on a Look bike. 

Thanks,

Thom


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

tv_vt said:


> Hey Chas (or anyone else),
> 
> Does Look make the HSC5 fork in a 45mm rake? I really wouldn't mind slowing down the steering on my 59cm 481sl. It's a great bike, but boy is the steering quick.
> 
> ...


Hi tv_vt,

The HSC5 is only available in 43mm rake.

*[email protected]*


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*rake & steering*

You might want to read this: 

http://www.slowtwitch.com/mainheadings/techctr/geometry.html#Anchor-BASICS-47857 

For slower steering you want less rake, not more. 

Cheers,


----------

